# Zinfandel - YUM



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Not your college girlfriends favorite Sutter Home White, but California has some delicious reds that are great with burgers, steaks, Mediterranean, and even Italian.

I like Marietta's Old Vine (its actually a mix of grapes but mostly zins), Sin Zin, and Renwood to name a few. 7 Zins is just ok, a little overrated for the price.

Which are your favorite Zins?


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

Zin is my favorite red. 

Rancho Zabaco and Ravenswood are good widely-available reds. There really is a correspondence between price and quality with those two labels.

Trader Joe's has a private label "Old Moon" that is great at under 7 bucks.

I'm just finishing a bottle of Barefoot Reserve (a notch up from the current Barefoot Zin, which is just "meh").

Of course, you should give a few Italian Primitivos a try. Primitivo is essentially the same grape, genetically speaking, and often Primitivos can be had for about 2/3 the price of California zins. A Mano is a good one.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Bang for the buck you really can't beat the Campus Oaks Old Vine Zin.

-spence


----------



## choirmaestro (Aug 27, 2008)

Dr. François said:


> Zin is my favorite red.
> 
> Rancho Zabaco and Ravenswood are good widely-available reds. There really is a correspondence between price and quality with those two labels.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

If you can find it, I highly recommend Joullian Carmel Valley 2001. Intense, full-bodied and utterly, insanely incredible...IMHO, of course.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

While I'm not a big wine drinker, I will admit that I've never met a big bowl of pasta, some good bread, and a bottle of Chianti that I didn't like. Or maybe I should say that for whatever reason I've always seemed to have a good time when this particular combination comes together. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

Bonny Doon vineyards make a very good zinfandel called Cardinal Zin. Pairs great with BBQ or burgers.


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

Pedroncelli Mother Clone zin is excellent, as is anything by Scott Harvey if you can find it.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

Love Zin. I think 7 Deadly Zins is kind of soft. I like Ridge and Ravenswood. Malbec is probably the only other red I drink as much of.


----------



## epfunk (Sep 14, 2006)

Seghesio... it's out of Sonoma.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree about 7 Deadly Zins. While I don't like smack you over the head body in zins, it is much too soft for me. I like Ravenswood and Ridge.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> While I'm not a big wine drinker, I will admit that I've never met a big bowl of pasta, some good bread, and a bottle of Chianti that I didn't like. Or maybe I should say that for whatever reason I've always seemed to have a good time when this particular combination comes together. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Cruiser-

If you lived in Brooklyn, you'd be in big trouble!


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

I have found that Wild Horse Zin is a consistently outstanding product. +1 for Ravenswood, too.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

In addition to Rancho Zabaco, I like Ridge Vineyards. They make a number of different Zins from the various growing regions in California (at different price points).


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

^I've had that! It's very good.

Per my previous post about Joullian Carmel Valley 2001, I called the winery and (even if a few bottles still exist) they're either going to stay buried in their cellars for private consumption, or would be insanely expensive.

Bit of trivia...Joullian's winemaker, Ridge Watson, is the brother of legendary golfer Tom Watson.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Cline Zinfandel came highly recommended to me, but I just don't like it, very bland without much kick. I asked for something similar to Marietta's Old Vine Red (a mostly Zin mix) and thats what was recommended.

Layer Cake Primitivo is awfully tasty though! Only thing its a little pricey at $15 a bottle (on sale).


----------

